# Emporio Armani vs Citizen ?



## nismopete (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi all, newcomer to watches, started paying attention to them in the last year or so when i started wearing my dad's old seiko. Recently started co-oping at an engineering firm this semester so I was looking to upgrade to something nicer to switch it up a bit. I'm a 20 year old college student working at Dana automotive.

I know that while most fashion watches are looked down upon there is still a hierarchy there as certain brands use certain movements, was just wondering where armani came on that list.

the 2 watches I'm looking at are the Emporio Armani Classic (AR2448) and the Citizen eco-drive (AT0880) 
prices would be 260$ for the armani and 240$ for the citizen

Thoughts, comments, suggestions? 
thanks

EMPORIOARMANI® Men Classic:Men Classic Watch AR2448

Select Your Country | Citizen Watch


----------



## natnaes (Apr 15, 2012)

Armani quartz movements are made by Citizen, so there isn't a need to worry about that. Just purchase the one you like and will wear more . Where i come from Armani would be more popular for your age group.


----------



## nismopete (Feb 3, 2013)

really? I did some more digging after posting and was under the impression that armanis are made by fossil and not their nice swiss division but some no name chinese division, which is why i was probably going to go with the citizen.


----------



## natnaes (Apr 15, 2012)

Fossil Group assists with the design aspect of Armani. None of Fossil Group uses no-name chinese divisions though. Most quartz movements (Both Fossil and Armani) are Citizen Miyota and most automatic movements are Sea-Gull. I say most because I have seen some new models which use Ronda movements. If you have an Armani/Fossil quartz watch with a chinese movement, I can tell you assuredly that you have a fake.


----------



## nismopete (Feb 3, 2013)

I was reading through the "michael kors garbage?" thread it came up that armanis were probably manufactured at the fossil plant in china. Either way, I got the citizen from princeton watches for 200$ and am looking forward to it.


----------



## natnaes (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes they assemble in China, just like most products in the world. It doesn't mean that the movement was not made in Japan, just like how most Seikos you buy now will have been assembled in Malaysia and Korea, and Casio in China and Thailand, and Tissot in Hong Kong (which technically is China). In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if the citizen you bought is made in china either. "All Citizen Eco-Drive models are made in Japan but may also be assembled in China." - wikipedia Citizen Holdings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia This is for Eco-Drive, so the normal range items are probably made in china.

EDIT: I'd like to add that made in China isn't anything bad at all. Half the things we know and love are probably made in China, that includes high-end computers, tech gadgets like the iPhone, and some very popular watch companies like Sea-Gull. It still stands though, that if you have an Armani quartz with a chinese movement you have a fake. But anyway, enjoy the Citizen  hope to see pics of it.


----------



## systemcrasher (Aug 10, 2012)

Citizen allll the day mate!

Stay away from Armani, Michael Kors, Dolce & Gabbana, Kenneth Cole, CK, Diesel, DKNY & similar fashion watches... waste of money and time.


----------



## nismopete (Feb 3, 2013)

o I have nothing against china haha, I'm chinese myself, moved to the states when I was 8.
and apparently the citizen i ordered is out of stock at princeton watches, backordered til march. anyone know of any good online places? 
they have it at the mall here but for 240$ instead of 190$ on princetonwatches, I'd get it on ebay but don't know if the warranty would be any good (im assuming nobody fakes citizens?)


----------



## JMO (Jun 6, 2012)

Ive owned a couple Citizen Eco Drives great watches.


----------



## JMO (Jun 6, 2012)

nismopete said:


> o I have nothing against china haha, I'm chinese myself, moved to the states when I was 8.
> and apparently the citizen i ordered is out of stock at princeton watches, backordered til march. anyone know of any good online places?
> they have it at the mall here but for 240$ instead of 190$ on princetonwatches, I'd get it on ebay but don't know if the warranty would be any good (im assuming nobody fakes citizens?)


Which model were you looking at?


----------



## nismopete (Feb 3, 2013)

the AT0880-50E


----------



## JMO (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice looking watch, seems no on has it online for price as low as Princeton Watches. Have you ask store near you if they will come down on price? When I bought my last Citizen I was suprised but store actually matched the online price when I showed them...think it was JcPenny, they were hurting for sales I guess lol.


----------



## nismopete (Feb 3, 2013)

yea princeton watches is the lowest I've found for a authorized dealer, ebay has them for 155$ but its not a authorized dealer, but it says it still comes with the full 5 year manufacturer warranty and warranty card, anybody know how citizen is with their warranties?

Citizen Brand New in Box Steel Mens Watch AT0880 50E | eBay


----------



## natnaes (Apr 15, 2012)

Citizen will only honor warranty if the watch was bought from an authorized dealer. There can only be 3 cases in which a non-AD claims to offer valid manufacturer's warranty:

1) Dealer bought it from AD and is selling it at a loss (unlikely)
2) Dealer is lying
3) Dealer is misinformed


----------



## nismopete (Feb 3, 2013)

well ebay seller claimed to have bought it from AD (lying?) 
anyways doesn't matter, I ended up buying it through discountwatchstore with their price match, 182$ shipped and they are a AD so yay me, shipped out today with 2 day shipping


----------



## kilsonvorra (Mar 8, 2013)

As my point of view people have to buy any kind of fashion material with brand which is necessary because nowadays many fraud or duplicate companies are also coming in fashion industry so we have to be careful whether it is watches or any kind of material. Citizen is the very old and well known branded watch company that you can trust a lot and buy watches as per your choice.


----------

